# Navigation and satellite radio



## Tsandas (Jan 25, 2004)

I am told by my dealer that I can not order Navigation and Satellite Radio together? Anybody know of this?
I was told I can only order Satellite Prep. 
Thanks


----------



## Cletus (Feb 6, 2004)

That is true. There appears to be a compatability problem. Not sure when this will be fixed.


----------



## 330Legend (Feb 9, 2004)

This wouldn't bother me at all. I so like an old fashioned road atlas. But as for satellite radio. Well now, thats another story.


----------



## Tsandas (Jan 25, 2004)

I own Navigation in my other cars and now can not live without it!
I wonder if the car is prep for Satellite Radio what would have to be done to add it when it is ready?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Cletus said:


> That is true. There appears to be a compatability problem. Not sure when this will be fixed.


The in-dash NAV display is made by Alpine. The NAV computer is made by VDO. I forget who makes the AM/FM radio (which is in the trunk on NAV-equipped cars). The NAV computer is what generates the text for the NAV screen, whereas on non-NAV cars, the radio display is handled by the integrated radio/display unit. Thus, I expect the hold-up is getting the multiple manufacturers to all work together nicely. Once this is fixed, I doubt a retrofit kit will be offered, but somebody at a tech session will probably pull the radio, NAV display, and NAV computer to check part numbers. If any of that needs to be changed (as opposed to just re-programmed) that will probably make this retrofit prohibitively expensive.


----------



## gmmandrade (Feb 14, 2004)

I just finished the process of ordering a new 545i for ED. I was pretty adamant that I wanted both NAV and Sat. I spoke to 4 different dealers during my negotiations. While they gave me slightly different levels of confidence (one said the compatibility problems had been resolved, another said they'd be worked out later this year), the one thing they all agreed on is that BMW is taking orders for both NAV and Sat together. Their expectation is that if it's not resolved by the time the car is manufactured, the Prep will be done, so SAT can added later.

I have a purchase order for a car with both options. Still waiting to hear back from Munich regarding my production date, and ED pickup date, but so far no flags raised regarding the combination of SAT/NAV. Keeping my fingers crossed. I'm shooting for June delivery, so May production.


----------



## Tsandas (Jan 25, 2004)

gmmandrade said:


> I just finished the process of ordering a new 545i for ED. I was pretty adamant that I wanted both NAV and Sat. I spoke to 4 different dealers during my negotiations. While they gave me slightly different levels of confidence (one said the compatibility problems had been resolved, another said they'd be worked out later this year), the one thing they all agreed on is that BMW is taking orders for both NAV and Sat together. Their expectation is that if it's not resolved by the time the car is manufactured, the Prep will be done, so SAT can added later.
> 
> I have a purchase order for a car with both options. Still waiting to hear back from Munich regarding my production date, and ED pickup date, but so far no flags raised regarding the combination of SAT/NAV. Keeping my fingers crossed. I'm shooting for June delivery, so May production.


My Dealer told me that when he entered the SAT in the computer it deleted Nav. He could not order the two together!


----------



## gmmandrade (Feb 14, 2004)

Tsandas said:


> My Dealer told me that when he entered the SAT in the computer it deleted Nav. He could not order the two together!


do you know if he tried just SAT PREP with NAV? i'm starting to worry.....


----------



## Tsandas (Jan 25, 2004)

gmmandrade said:


> do you know if he tried just SAT PREP with NAV? i'm starting to worry.....


He was only able able to order SAT Prep and Nav. He said he called BMW and they told him only SAT Prep can be ordered with NAV.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

*NAV + Sat Prep is possible*



gmmandrade said:


> do you know if he tried just SAT PREP with NAV? i'm starting to worry.....


I can say for a fact that I have NAV and Sat Prep ordered on my 545i that's in production as we speak. Not that I am definitely going to install the Sirius module when it's available, but I'm glad that I have the option.

What I wasn't upset about before, but am growing more and more irritated at, is that the availability of a Bluetooth module for US spec E60's built before 9/04 is unclear at best, and totally unavailable at worst.

-MrB


----------



## Tsandas (Jan 25, 2004)

mrbelk said:


> I can say for a fact that I have NAV and Sat Prep ordered on my 545i that's in production as we speak. Not that I am definitely going to install the Sirius module when it's available, but I'm glad that I have the option.
> 
> What I wasn't upset about before, but am growing more and more irritated at, is that the availability of a Bluetooth module for US spec E60's built before 9/04 is unclear at best, and totally unavailable at worst.
> 
> -MrB


I agree! I too am upset that I have to install another Phone and change it when Bluetooth comes!


----------



## 545iSMG (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm getting concrete information from more than one source that clearly says "No Bluetooth for E60's model year 2004".

Don't get any hopes up!!


----------



## Tsandas (Jan 25, 2004)

545iSMG said:


> I'm getting concrete information from more than one source that clearly says "No Bluetooth for E60's model year 2004".
> 
> Don't get any hopes up!!


Can it be dealer installed when ready?


----------



## 545iSMG (Feb 25, 2004)

No. It simply won't be possible to have BT in a 2004 E60. That's the word I've gotten from more than one source.


----------



## gmmandrade (Feb 14, 2004)

Tsandas said:


> I am told by my dealer that I can not order Navigation and Satellite Radio together? Anybody know of this?
> I was told I can only order Satellite Prep.
> Thanks


Ok, I just heard back from my dealer. BMW in Munich has confirmed they cannot yet accept NAV and SAT Radio together. 

Since my car will likely be produced in May, for June ED pickup, they are saying it's possible they'll have the whole thing sorted out by then, in which case they will put in the Radio but can't promise. If not, they'll just put in Sat Prep (and obviously will only charge me for that). They do guarantee though that with SAT Prep, they can retrofit the SAT Radio later this year, when they sort out the compatibility issues.


----------



## Tsandas (Jan 25, 2004)

gmmandrade said:


> Ok, I just heard back from my dealer. BMW in Munich has confirmed they cannot yet accept NAV and SAT Radio together.
> 
> Since my car will likely be produced in May, for June ED pickup, they are saying it's possible they'll have the whole thing sorted out by then, in which case they will put in the Radio but can't promise. If not, they'll just put in Sat Prep (and obviously will only charge me for that). They do guarantee though that with SAT Prep, they can retrofit the SAT Radio later this year, when they sort out the compatibility issues.


Thanks, that makes sence!


----------

